# My post/edit button is gone...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Erm, this is weird, for some reason my post/edit post buttons are are all gone since I signed up for subscription. I've been using "forum tools" to post, but can't edit... is this a feature? :scratchhead:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry, dude. We took a vote, and you lost. You were supposed to get an email... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

??? It's a feature? :scratchhead:

What's going on? =/


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok ok laugh it up... now what's going on? lol


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know. I just know I didn't get to vote.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So its gone on your side too?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

No. lol. I'm sure someone will come and help you. What did you want to delete??


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Erm, this is weird, for some reason my post/edit post buttons are are all gone since I signed up for subscription. I've been using "forum tools" to post, but can't edit... is this a feature? :scratchhead:


Are you talking about being able to edit one of your existing replies to someone else's thread? If so, I had the edit option on this thread. Must just be you!

C


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yay... now how do I fix it =/

EDIT: Ok, Opera works... something's up with firefox...


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

RandomDude, I think you are having some issues with your machine there.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, managed to damage it physically even and getting a new one this week though lol, for now just using my laptop =)


----------

